# Yaskawa encoder



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Every encoder (except for the programmable Stegmann's) crosses to something. Call encoders.com


----------



## Mike321 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yaskawa encoders can not be replaced by a traditional encoder with 6 signals. 
I bought a new one servoparts.wordpress.com


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

A google search results in many hits. I suggest you start with your Yaskawa distributor. The people that sold them to you. Or your motor shop.
Heck, even call Yaskawa.

BTW. Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never had much luck rehabilitating a servo motor myself. I generally send them back to the manufacturer. Very few independent motor shops are competent with servos. I've found the cutoff point to be if the servo costs over 1600 retail, it's worth sending back for repair. If it's a servo that costs less than that, it goes in the recycle bin. While we're talking rules of thumb, regular motors 3hp and less go in the bin. Over 3 HP, and it's probably worth having them rebuilt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tech services:

1-800-YASKAWA (927-5292), dial 3
Direct line: (847) 689-3709


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've never had much luck rehabilitating a servo motor myself. I generally send them back to the manufacturer. Very few independent motor shops are competent with servos. I've found the cutoff point to be if the servo costs over 1600 retail, it's worth sending back for repair. If it's a servo that costs less than that, it goes in the recycle bin. While we're talking rules of thumb, regular motors 3hp and less go in the bin. Over 3 HP, and it's probably worth having them rebuilt.


When I worked in the motor shop, we would wind and do any machine work required on servo motors. Same with resolvers.
But once repaired we sent them to a competitor to set them up. They only worked on servo.



The only small motors we ever wound were special OEM types that cost more new than the repair would cost.
Smaller stuff was isolated at incoming ship dock and the customer called with a price on a new replacement.
I knew a shop that would not touch anything under 100 HP. They had a small shop handle those.


----------



## PLCsuppiler (Jul 28, 2018)

Mike321 said:


> Where can I buy the UTSIH-B17CK yaskawa encoder for the SGMSH-15ACA6C engine? Repair?
> 
> To other servo I need Reslover Tamagawa Seiki TS2651N141E78
> 
> Thanks


I can offer you this item, please contact me at chris[a.t]kernal-automation.com


----------

